# PWM-Gehäuselüfter sinnvoll? Wenn ja, welche?



## Lyph (29. April 2012)

*PWM-Gehäuselüfter sinnvoll? Wenn ja, welche?*

Ich möchte mir in ca. 4 Wochen einen neuen Rechner zusammenstellen und -bauen. 

Bis jetzt wird es ein *i5-3570k* auf einem *P8Z77-V* Board in einem *Fractal Design Define R3*. Als CPU Kühler wird der *Thermalright Silver Arrow* seine Arbeit verrichten und ich würde gerne nicht leise sondern besonders leise Gehäuselüfter verwenden wollen.

Da ich in der Zukunft die Ivy-CPU moderat auf etwa 4 GHz takten möchte würde ich mir gerne die Erhöhung des Luftdurchsatzes ohne einen Lüfterwechsel offen halten wollen. Ich dachte also, da das Board PWM-Gehäuselüfter ansteuern kann eben auf PWM Lüfter zu setzen. Würde ich z.B. die *be quiet! Silent Wings PWM* verbauen hätte ich einen Spielraum von 500 - 1500rpm. Ohne OC stelle ich die Lüfter unter 1000rpm ein und nach dem OC dann so hoch wie benötigt um eine kühle Temperatur @CPU/GPU/MB realisieren zu können.

*Ist es sinnvoll bei einem Silent System auf PWM Gehäuselüfter zu setzen oder würden es z.B. die be quiet! Silent Wings USC (3-Pin) auch tuen die man mit 5, 7 und 12V (an)steuert?*

*Sind andere Lüfter als die be quiet! vll. deutlich empfehlenswerter für meinen Verwendungszweck?*

*Was ist bei einem gedämmten Gehäuse wie dem Fractal sinnvoller:
a) 2x Lüfter vorne rein, 1x Lüfter hinten raus?
b) 1x Lüfter vorne rein, 2x Lüfter hinten raus?
c) 1x Lüfter vorne rein, 1x Lüfter hinten raus?*


----------



## xSunshin3x (29. April 2012)

*AW: PWM-Gehäuselüfter sinnvoll? Wenn ja, welche?*

Ich hab die Enermax T.B. Silence 3-Pin am MoBo und kann auch übers UEFI regeln dass sie im Idle auf 550 RPM laufen und erst ab einer gewissen Temperatur hochdrehen, bei mir sind ab 45°C.

Wie gesagt, ohne PWM.

Neben den BeQuiet würd' ich noch Noiseblocker empfehlen.

2 vorne rein und 1 raus ist eig. ok


----------



## Andregee (29. April 2012)

*AW: PWM-Gehäuselüfter sinnvoll? Wenn ja, welche?*

ich habe beide lüfter verbaut, je nach anschluss halt und es macht keinen unterschied. ich steuer alles über speedfan und alle sind somit außerhalb dieser voltbegrenzungen temperaturgesteuert. ich habe eben auch entsprechend regelbare 3pin anschlüsse sowie pwm anschlüsse am board.
das einzige was mir auffällt ist der der silent wing pwm etwas schneller dreht laut anzeige sind es 1500, während die usw nur auf knapp 1400 umdrehungen kommen.
das kann aber auch am board liegen.
ich habe 3 lüfter verbaut, 1 pwm für den inblow, 1 usc für je rein und raus. habe einen 2600k und eine 260gtx und muß sagen das die lüfter unter last maximal 800 U/umin laufen. habe das lang ermittelt, was nötig ist und selbst wenn ich auf höhere drehzahlkurven vorgebe, ändert sich an den temperaturen der systemkomponenten kaum etwas, obwohl der luftstrom stark gesteigert wird. von daher denke ich kannst du dir trotz übertaktung stärkere lüfter als die be quiet sparen.
ich denke auch das 2 rein einer raus sinnvoller wären, da das netzteil ja auch nochmal aktiv an der gehäuseentlüftung teilnimmt.
außderdem hält ein stärkerer einblasslufsttrom die staubpartikel besser in der schwebe(hat mit überdruck nciht iwrklich was zu tun)


----------



## bloodhound01 (30. April 2012)

*AW: PWM-Gehäuselüfter sinnvoll? Wenn ja, welche?*

Hi
mal ne andere sache der Thermalright Silver Arrow sieht nicht nur groß aus er ist es auch und bei 207,40mm gehäusebreite "kann" es passieren das du den seitendeckel nimmer zubekommst  mess da lieber mal genau nach. Wenn ich bei mir messe lande ich innenseite gehäusewand bis kühler ende bei 211mm.


----------



## Lyph (30. April 2012)

*AW: PWM-Gehäuselüfter sinnvoll? Wenn ja, welche?*

Ich meine ich hätte aus mehreren Quellen gefunden, dass er passen sollte (~ 1cm noch Platz zur Seitenwand).

Die Hersteller geben an:
- * Supports CPU coolers with height of ~165mm



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ich werde da nochmal paar User-Meinungen suchen, die so eine Kombination benutzen bevor ich die Hardware bestelle.

User mit dem Setup:
Overclock.net
Overclock.net

Alternativ würde mich auch der Prolimatech Genesis ansprechen. Dieser wäre halt etwa 25€ teurer da man zwei (gute) Lüfter zusätzlich kaufen muss.
- Heatsink Dimension	(L)146mm X (W)216.5mm X (H)160mm


----------

